# BMW X5 35d 8 speed transmissions???



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

This has been discussed in several places, but I cannot find through much searching BMW forums and even factory specs in several magazines and websites. Can someone tell me for sure, what year the BMW x5 35d changed from a 6 speed to an 8 speed transmission. 

A friend call with a 2012 and even he does not know if it is a 6 speed or 8 speed transmission. Can someone help me identify for sure, before I buy and buy thinking I am getting an 8 speed transmission?

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY HELP. I AM SUPPOSED TO LOOK AT THE 2012 MONDAY AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW TO TELL? thanks, JIM IN TN

AND YES, I HAVE COUNTED THE SHIFTS ON MY 6 SPEED AND I MIGHT COULD COUNT THE 8-SPEED TOO AND WILL TRY THAT IF ALL ELSE FAILS-THANSK, JIM


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

YOU can search RealOEM.com by vehicle detailed description as well as by VIN-7 that many use.

Mine; GA6HP26Z. From 07/2011	part number 24 00 7 631 059


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

THANK YOU and I really appreciate the help! AND I LOVE driving my X5s and even try to drive them more than my M3 Convertible. I really appreciate the forums and the help owners give to each other-Jim in TN


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

All e70 x5 diesels have the 6 speed. 
E70 gassers got the 8 speed mounted to the N55 and N63 engines, which coincided wit( the LCI. Pre LCI gassers had the N52 and N62 with the 6 speed. 
All F15 X5s have the 8 speed 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

THANK YOU very much and really appreciate your help! Jim in TN


----------



## SPL15 (Feb 3, 2019)

I think I read somewhere on the webs that European models of the 3.0d got the 8 speed 8HPxx ZF transmission, but I'm too lazy to confirm, as it does not make a difference to me, thus is not worth my time to confirm.

My 2012 E70 35d has a 6 Spd 6HP28X transmission, as casted onto the side of the transmission housing, & confirmed via the valve body design per ZF literature. All US model E70 35d's have a 6 speed ZF 6HPxx transmission, some reportedly the Gen1 6HP26x, some reportedly the Gen2 6HP28x. The "28" is the Gen2 of the 6HPxx series; the Gen1 "26" variant is the same transmission, just the gen1 version of the same transmission. There's also a 19 & 32 variant, the last two numerical digits indicate maximum torque, as well as generation. The "26" & "28" 6HPxx transmissions are what was used on the 6 Spd E70 diesel models in the US.

It is surprising that Doug's transmission is reportedly the Gen1 6HP26 model, as the Gen2 6HP28x has been reported to be found, w/ photos to confirm, on E70 35d's from as far back as 2009...


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank You very much for your information. I can now check my numbers and see which model 6-speed I have. I am still receiving information that it is going to be a F15 X5 model that came out in 2014, to have a 8-speed trans behind the diesel X5. Thank You again! Jim


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

While I will always prefer a manual transmission, I have found the 8-speed automatic in my 535d to be one automatic that I really DO like. I like the 8-speed automatic in my 535d better than the 6-speed auto in my E70 X5 35d. I drive my cars exclusively in Sport mode.


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

n1das said:


> While I will always prefer a manual transmission, I have found the 8-speed automatic in my 535d to be one automatic that I really DO like. I like the 8-speed automatic in my 535d better than the 6-speed auto in my E70 X5 35d. I drive my cars exclusively in Sport mode.
> 
> Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


David, I just Did the xHP stage 3 flash to my transmission and it feels like a dual clutch, it shifts super fast!:thumbs:


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Seems to me this tends to get laid out in the various wikipedias, on the E70, and the ZF6 & 8 transmissions...no??


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

n1das said:


> While I will always prefer a manual transmission, I have found the 8-speed automatic in my 535d to be one automatic that I really DO like. I like the 8-speed automatic in my 535d better than the 6-speed auto in my E70 X5 35d. I drive my cars exclusively in Sport mode.
> 
> Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


Sport mode stock tune stinks in the 6hp with diesel. It keeps the revs too high and kills economy in stop and go. On my commute with the same speeds, sport was 10% worse usually.
Now with xhp, my sport is between original D and S, Tcc stays locked up longer.
Hills were changed too, no more holding high revs for a hill that could be done at 1500 even.
My D is low revving like the alpina tunes and it's solid too but now D and S don't have that huge of a spread in mpg anymore.

My only gripe with the 6hp is that 6th is too close to 5th and they didn't put a tall enough diff. [email protected] is stupid for a diesel.


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

robnitro said:


> Sport mode stock tune stinks in the 6hp with diesel. It keeps the revs too high and kills economy in stop and go. On my commute with the same speeds, sport was 10% worse usually.
> Now with xhp, my sport is between original D and S, Tcc stays locked up longer.
> Hills were changed too, no more holding high revs for a hill that could be done at 1500 even.
> My D is low revving like the alpina tunes and it's solid too but now D and S don't have that huge of a spread in mpg anymore.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I just ordered the Bimmergeeks cable and should be doing the Xhp tune soon based on your experience and a few others i found in my searches. I've seen other tunes suggested but Xhp seems to fit what im looking for =). Now I need to find a good battery tender/charger thingy...

Then xDelete =)


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

What other tunes did you see for our 6hp trans? Is it with something other than xhp?
I made my own custom tune but I hear stage 1 and 2 are good. 3 is not worth the stress... Shifting faster is not good for things. Slightly faster than stock is good though.. Stock is lazy for comfort.


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

robnitro said:


> What other tunes did you see for our 6hp trans? Is it with something other than xhp?
> I made my own custom tune but I hear stage 1 and 2 are good. 3 is not worth the stress... Shifting faster is not good for things. Slightly faster than stock is good though.. Stock is lazy for comfort.


I came across "DWR", Rod Sutphin Trans Tune (I think that's the name) and I think Xhp was the only other one. I was thinking stage 1 would be good enough. I like that's its all programmable from the app, so that's a big plus for me. I'm an idiot when it comes to sending/storing files to tuners and afraid of bricking something haha


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

I used Bimmercode to code in Sports+ in my 328d with a 8HP. I also coded in "Sport Automatic Transmission" mode (which comes with the 2TB package on Sport line or M-Sport line models), and man does this 8hp shift quickly when in Sports+ mode and the gear lever is moved to the left in sports transmission mode. I thought it was quick before I added this coding, but it is a huge difference afterwards.

On a side note, what trans temps are you guys seeing on your 8hp's? I am seeing around 200F +/- 5 degrees. Not really that high, but I am used to seeing a range of 170-175F in my diesel truck unloaded and never seen 200F even when towing my 14k lb 5th wheel.


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

Can someone tell me for sure what year the F15 BMW X5 35d was sold, just making sure again what year will have the 8 speed auto trans-THANKS again for your help! Jim


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Blown540 said:


> Can someone tell me for sure what year the F15 BMW X5 35d was sold, just making sure again what year will have the 8 speed auto trans-THANKS again for your help! Jim


2014 - 2018, at least in the USA.

The last model year for the E70 X5 35d was 2013.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

The Rob Sutphin tune transformed my 335d. Really smooth, rev matching, just excellent. 

I previously had the XHP Stage 2, which was an improvement over stock.


----------



## Morne S (Feb 3, 2021)

Blown540 said:


> This has been discussed in several places, but I cannot find through much searching BMW forums and even factory specs in several magazines and websites. Can someone tell me for sure, what year the BMW x5 35d changed from a 6 speed to an 8 speed transmission.
> 
> A friend call with a 2012 and even he does not know if it is a 6 speed or 8 speed transmission. Can someone help me identify for sure, before I buy and buy thinking I am getting an 8 speed transmission?
> 
> ...


Hi , I own a 2012 X5 4.0 Diesel, and I can confirm it is a 8 speed. Ordered a Oil sump and Oil for a service at ZF with my Vin Number and it was confirmed a 8 speed.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Morne S said:


> Hi , I own a 2012 X5 4.0 Diesel, and I can confirm it is a 8 speed. Ordered a Oil sump and Oil for a service at ZF with my Vin Number and it was confirmed a 8 speed.


Hi, what country are you in? We don't and can't get the good stuff in North America (USA/Canada) that the rest of the world gets. All E70 X535d cars sold in the USA have the 6 speed. I love the 8 speed in my 2014 535dx (USA spec 535dx, aka 530dx in Europe and elsewhere).


----------

